# If you could buy one box ...



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

... and one box only, and you knew you couldn't wait more than a year to smoke them, what would it be in each of these cases:

1) If price were no consideration

2) If your limit was $10.00 a stick

3) If $10.00 a stick was out of your league for a box purchase


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

one answer for all, Tatuaje Noellas Reserva.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tgs679 said:


> one answer for all, Tatuaje Noellas Reserva.


Well, I was sort of thinking about boxes more in keeping with the forum I posted the question in ...


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Tritones said:


> Well, I was sort of thinking about boxes more in keeping with the forum I posted the question in ...


Sorry I didn't even notice. My answer is still the sme, lol.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Tritones said:


> ... and one box only, and you knew you couldn't wait more than a year to smoke them, what would it be in each of these cases:
> 
> 1) If price were no consideration
> 
> ...


If we are talking new and regular production only-

1) Partagas 898

2) RASS

3) Partagas Short

If other variables were introduced (such as aged), then of course this list would change.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

and one box only, and you knew you couldn't wait more than a year to smoke them, what would it be in each of these cases:

1) Partagas Gran Reserva

2) PL Encantos

3) assuming this one means I have just about no money to spend on cigars, JLP Cazadores at around $45 per box


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tgs679 said:


> Sorry I didn't even notice. My answer is still the sme, lol.


:thumb::beerchug:


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

CeeGar said:


> 1) Partagas 898
> 
> 2) RASS
> 
> 3) Partagas Shorts


That's my list too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

1) Partagas 898 (never had one but considering it's on the list of an experienced aficionado says something)
2)BBF
3) boli PC or boli jc


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

1..HU Connie A

2. RA SUP

3. HU 1/2 corona, Epicures, El Principle

That said,,,,, all are likely to go to sleep


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Cohiba - Esplendidos

Vegas Robaina - Unicos

La Flor De Cano - Selectos


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

1) If price were no consideration *Behike 52*
2) If your limit was $10.00 a stick * HDM Epicure Especial*
3) If $10.00 a stick was out of your league for a box purchase * Quintero Favoritos*


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

1) Behike 52
2) RA Superiores
3) Bolivar PC

Sort of an amalgam of previous answers. Sorry, I have no individuality.


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

1) Behike 52
2) Diplomatico 4 (if they still made them), RASS otherwise
3) Party Short


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Tritones said:


> ... and one box only, and you knew you couldn't wait more than a year to smoke them, what would it be in each of these cases:
> 
> 1) If price were no consideration
> 
> ...


So I wanted to say behike but stipulation is smoke in a year, right? So are these ok young cuz I thought they need as much time as opus and anejos.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> So I wanted to say behike but stipulation is smoke in a year, right? So are these ok young cuz I thought they need as much time as opus and anejos.


I like Opus on the younger side and same with the Anejo.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

jp1979 said:


> I like Opus on the younger side and same with the Anejo.


Yea, never had an opus but the sharks I've had we're from 10 and 12 and I didn't understand the allure, of course I also prefer nica over domi


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

This is today. It may be totally different 6 months from now.

1) If price were no consideration *CoLa*
2) If your limit was $10.00 a stick *HUC1*
3) If $10.00 a stick was out of your league for a box purchase *BCJ all day!*


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> So I wanted to say behike but stipulation is smoke in a year, right? So are these ok young cuz I thought they need as much time as opus and anejos.


I just really want a box, and they don't fit in the other two categories. I'd smoke them within a year if it was the only way to smoke one.:thumb:


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Laynard said:


> I just really want a box, and they don't fit in the other two categories. I'd smoke them within a year if it was the only way to smoke one.:thumb:


Yeah I have only had one. Unknown age, but Im assuming it wasn't very old.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

1) If price were no consideration - *Cohiba Gran Reserva Cosecha 2003*
2) If your limit was $10.00 a stick - *RASS* or *HUC1*
3) If $10.00 a stick was out of your league for a box purchase - *Party Short*


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

1) diplomatic lanceros
2) siglo II (or siglo III i am unsure of the price just now) .
3) partagas seleccion privada no1

derrek


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

1. Monte PE
2. Hoyo PR
3. Boli CJ


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

This was harder to answer than I thought!
1. Espy,Upmann SW
2. Party 898
3. Upmann Epi, monte 4


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

protekk said:


> This was harder to answer than I thought!
> 1. Espy,Upmann SW
> 2. Party 898
> 3. Upmann Epi, monte 4


Aside from the Upmann, I could very easily go with this list! Monte 4 with morning coffee is scrumptious.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> ... and one box only, and you knew you couldn't wait more than a year to smoke them, what would it be in each of these cases:
> 
> 1) If price were no consideration
> 
> ...


1- Pre embargos or Dunhills or DavidDorfs or the original Cohiba releases.

2- Montie #2

3-Partagas Shorts.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 1- Pre embargos or Dunhills or DavidDorfs or the original Cohiba releases.


Wow - I didn't even think about pre-embargoes! If money were no object, I would definitely have some of those on hand!


----------



## hott wheellzz (Feb 7, 2014)

1) Cohiba Sublime (Haven't tried but always wanted to)
2) Bolivar Belicosos Finos
3) H Upmann Magnum 46 (kind of close to the $10, but not quite)My favorite I've had so far


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

1) Behike Humidor
2) Upmann #2 
3) JL #1 , less than $8 a stick


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Well, my experience with CCs is pretty limited so most of what I would get is based on what I have read here or the few I have tried.

1. Cohiba Behike

2. Monte #2

3. Hoyo Epi #2


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

I've only bought 3 boxes so far, and only one with a per stick price under $10 bucks. So by default I'll have to go with the HdM Epi No. 2. :mrgreen:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike!

*1) If price were no consideration* H. Upmann Connoisseur A

*2) If your limit was $10.00 a stick* Partagas 8-9-8

*3) If $10.00 a stick was out of your league for a box purchase* Juan Lopez Seleccion No.1


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

1. Cohiba Sublimes
2. PL Encantos 
3. Bolivar PC


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd have to go with something I've already smoked so the whole pre embargo/gran reserva is out
1. Edmundo Dante Conde 54
2. BBF/898
3. JL #1

Always fun to think about


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> Always fun to think about


And some good suggestions for cigars to try!


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

CeeGar said:


> If we are talking new and regular production only-
> 
> 1) Partagas 898
> 
> ...


Definately the 898


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

1) cohiba 1966 EL 2011
2) 50 cab RASS
3) H Upmann Regios


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Tritones said:


> And some good suggestions for cigars to try!


Put my money where my mouth is and just picked up some JL1's on sale. Of course these aren't really cheapo's when not on sale so this might not fit the category.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> I'd have to go with something I've already smoked so the whole pre embargo/gran reserva is out
> 1. Edmundo Dante Conde 54
> 2. BBF/898
> 3. JL #1
> ...


I am smoking a Conde 54 tonight and it's a sweet ride.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Tritones said:


> ... and one box only, and you knew you couldn't wait more than a year to smoke them, what would it be in each of these cases:
> 
> 1) If price were no consideration
> 
> ...


Gee Mike you haven't even answered your own question yet


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> Gee Mike you haven't even answered your own question yet


With my limited experience I would say:

1) If price were no consideration - Cohiba lanceros, no question

2) If your limit was $10.00 a stick - Probably Boli RCs

3) If $10.00 a stick was out of your league for a box purchase - Unnamed vendor custom roll dalias at $7.00 a stick, or Quintero brevas for a really cheap smoke.

Limited experience - mine and others' - is really why I asked.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

1 Unvarnished 898 - only have had 2 and they were excellent
2 RASS
3 HU 1/2 or Monte #4


----------

